# problème restauration ipod nano



## tassin (26 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai un ipod nano 2 Go de première génération, suite à un plantage il s'affiche "Utiliser iTunes pour effectuer une restauration" en 4 langues (sur l'écran de l'ipod), je vais pour le restaurer avec itunes, et là s'affiche:

" L'iPod "iPod" n'a pas pu être restauré car il est occupé."

Je ne peut rien faire d'autre. Avec l'utilitaire de disque c'est pareil, ça s'affiche:

Leffacement du disque a échoué. Erreur :
Input/output error

Je ne sais plus quoi faire.


----------



## fandipod (26 Juillet 2008)

Salut, 


Tu peux réinitialiser ton ipod en appuyant sur la touche select et Menu et attendre que le logo Apple réaparaissent!!!!!! Déverouille ton ipod avant!!!!!!


Voilà Bonne journée 



Fandipod


----------



## tassin (26 Juillet 2008)

rien à faire, c'est toujours pareil.


----------



## fandipod (26 Juillet 2008)

Je n'ai pas de solution a te proposer!!!! Réessaye de réinitialiser!!!! Autant de fois que tu peux!!!!! Ca doit marcher!!!!


Fandipod


----------



## tassin (26 Juillet 2008)

je veux bien moi...
faut expliquer ça à l'ipod 
de toute façon je vais m'acheter un touch, alors le nano servira de souvenir!!!


----------



## fandipod (26 Juillet 2008)

Ok mais essaye quand même ça marche au bout de plusieurs fois!!!!!!! En plus ça te coûte rien!!!!



Fandipod


----------



## fandipod (26 Juillet 2008)

est ce qu'il est reconnu par l'ordinateur? Regarde ça peut être que ça va t'aider!!!! http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1339?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## tassin (26 Juillet 2008)

ok merci, je vais consulter ça..
à bientôt.


----------



## fandipod (26 Juillet 2008)

Tiens moi au jus!!!!!!!



Bonne journée




fandipod


----------



## alexetnico (27 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème avec mon ipod, il est bloqué avec un message en 4 langues qui dit de le restaurer sous Itunes, et quand je veux le restaurer avec Itunes il commence la synchro et le message suivant s'affiche :

" L'iPod "iPod" n'a pas pu être restauré car il est occupé."

As-tu trouvé une solution à ce problème ?


----------



## tassin (28 Août 2008)

non, je nai pas encore trouvé, mais bon, maintenant jai acheté un ipod touch alors le nano, jy pense plus vraiment^^ 
mais je vais continuer à chercher, cest dommage davoir un ipod inutilisable.


----------



## gilles.g (18 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir

Je remonte ce poste car je viens de rencontrer le même problème avec l'iPod Nano 1ere génération de mon fils

  - Message en 4 langues pour restaurer sous iTunes
  - Message d'iTunes pour dire que l'iPod est occupé donc impossible de le restaurer

Après plusieurs recherche sur Internet aucunes solutions ? Petit tour sur Macgé je tombe sur ce poste et rien d'autre ...

J'ai trouvé une solution qui pour l'instant fonctionne

  - Utilitaire de disque, choisir l'icone de l'iPod et le formater, puis lancer iTunes et là faire la restauration

L'iPod re-fonctionne sans problème ...

Alors voilà c'était juste ma petite contribution à ce forum


----------



## antoinedepontfarcy (26 Avril 2010)

Salut à tous,

ayant eu ce fameux message d'ipod occupé, j'ai tenté plusieurs fois sans succès la combinaison de touche sur l'ipod, puis le formatage mais rien n'y fait !

Quel paramètre de formatage as tu pris ?

D'autres solutions ?

merci

Antoine


----------



## gilles.g (26 Avril 2010)

antoinedepontfarcy a dit:


> Quel paramètre de formatage as tu pris ?



J'ai sélectionné "Mac OS étendu (journalisé)" et rien d'autre ...
Chez moi cela a fonctionné ... Donc je n'en sais pas plus
Désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'aider plus


----------

